# 2012 Ford F-150 dashboard thing



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm in a rental and I saw this thing just below the vent. (lower left of the image)

I have no idea what it's for. 

It doesn't open, rotate or blow. 

Any idea?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

$5,000 option?


----------



## chipmoore (Feb 27, 2012)

It's a coin holder?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Ashtray.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Eject button!


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Is it a change holder? Maybe where an option would be? Maybe thats where the 4x4 knob is on the 4x4's


Dave


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

As said earlier its a change holder


----------



## BigW (Jan 28, 2012)

Definitely a change holder on a 2wd. That is where the selector switch goes if the truck is a 4x4.


----------

